

What I’ve Learned From Writing 200 Medical Articles - gohat
http://healthlifeandstuff.com/2011/02/what-i%E2%80%99ve-learned-from-writing-200-medical-articles/

======
zipdog
> On pharmaceutical companies: Neither good or bad, but they do a great deal
> for society.

I've begun to wonder if the bad rap that pharma companies get is actually a
result of hiring so many people out of academia.

The complaints I've heard from a few people in pharma seemed pretty ordinary,
but I guess if your previous work experience is entirely within academic
circles the issues seem more pertinent.

